# Tri Colored Thread



## American_Pit13

Ok Tri is not a color but a marking, but you guys know what I mean 


Post up your Tri dogs here.


----------



## truepits92

Heres King to kick off tri colors! Thanks!


----------



## aprilortego

This is Kaine to the left, he is my cousins tri pitty puppy


----------



## BTPB

I LOVE Kaines markings!!!!!! Such a pretty puppy!!


----------



## aprilortego

BTPB said:


> I LOVE Kaines markings!!!!!! Such a pretty puppy!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## truepits92

BTPB said:


> I LOVE Kaines markings!!!!!! Such a pretty puppy!!


pretty sure its a fawn tho.


----------



## diager

the last pict was so cool love that color....whish to have that kind of color...nice share...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Well, she's not purebred, and not in my custody now, but she's still my dog, lol.

This is Alyia. She's APBT/Chow/ACD mix, and just turned 9 yrs old in July. I don't have any current pix, but this is the last one I have of her.








6wks old when we brought her home








This is her "So ugly I'm cute" stage, lol. She's approximately 13 wks here








16wks here, getting darker lol








2 yrs old, I know you can't see it, but she does have a smidgen of white on her chest, lol. I guess she's not technically a tri, but thought I'd try to pass her off as one, lol. Sorry for threadjacking.


----------



## American_Pit13

3 colors make tri colored  Great pics everyone


----------



## apbtmom76

awww love me some tri's, great pics everyone


----------



## Rudy4747

I don't have a Tri but this is my girl Zoeys Dad, Extreme Maverick.


----------



## luvpits87

/Volumes/NO NAME/DCIM/100PENTX/IMGP2738.JPG


----------



## Mach0

My boys RE/gotti/ gaff


----------



## Mach0

One of the same guys females


----------



## Novakkennels

DANG!...Macho i'd like to see more pics of those dogs. They look to be in excellent condition.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mach0

Novakkennels said:


> DANG!...Macho i'd like to see more pics of those dogs. They look to be in excellent condition.:clap::clap::clap:


Not bad for bullies right? Lol
He switched from game dogs to bullies but hates extreme and fat ones. Having said that- I get most of my advice from him lol


----------



## Mach0

Btw the first one is a 2x agility ch and also has a 2 or 3x protection dog title- ( not sure which title- didn't ask lol)


----------



## IndianCreek

Nakoma








ADBA Ch.Macho








Stoney, Grits, Envy








Envy


----------



## Rudy4747

Ah I love em Sorrells line?


----------



## IndianCreek

Yes, Sorrells and their crosses


----------



## Rudy4747

I want one soo bad


----------



## Mila

hope its still okay to add pics here i love seeing all these beautiful pups this is my girl Milan "mila" she is still growing her hair in from having sarcoptic mange


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG I LOVE her ears  She is too cute


----------



## CynthiaATL

Zydeco









Guinness









Zydeco's mom Thera


----------



## Sadie

CynthiaATL said:


> Zydeco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guinness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zydeco's mom Thera


Pretty dog!


----------



## angelbaby

Zeke


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol love that last pic of Zeke. Such a cool guy


----------



## angelbaby

LOL he is rockin the prada's , he is such a goof though lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love dogs with shades  Dosia has a pair he used to wear in the car of the way home from WP practice. The sun is always blaring at the top of the hills at that time so he's pretty glad when I put them on him lol


----------



## Firehazard

Chevalley's Buddy "Junior" .. R.I.P. 3/4 pure B's Hercules Joe Junior 

































Sired by Turok R.I.P X Blaze.. R.I.P Litter whelped 2002/03 all tries even the buckskins I kept 3 the runt died of hole in the heart the other two Foxy and Junior lived on to be adults.








X








=
























Junior


----------



## Vilebeast

fire each time you post pictures of your dogs, I wish I lived closer so I could spend time around them. Makes me sad, also that and I don't have the selection of big game that you do.


----------



## Firehazard

Thank Ya! .. Nah, no worries.. Good dogs are where you find em.. Tudors ... Good dogs aren't ever far away you just gotta know where to look.. Hammonds .. 

Keep watchful you'll notice traditional dogs near you. There all over. 

OH! Turok was 35lbs, Blaze was 33lbs PREGNANT! had to put her on the steps .. The heavyiest of the litter was Junior who was 35lbs all the other were 28-33lbs .. I should've done better by this stock but I was more interested in my Hooch stuff. Turok was wilders,hemphill Geronimo II/ Ch FredT/CH Bullshit on top and was all B's Herc Joe Junior on bottom so the litter was heavy heavy Wheeler(Lightner) fused with Hicks Yoda (bozo stuff) essentially with the andersons and whopper fused as an out.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Gorgeous Stan!!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard

Thanks alot! I look back and realize .. just that.


----------



## TNPittieMoma

This is Rocky. The first photo he was 6 weeks. Not sure about the second.
And the bottom two photos are last Christmas. Now that that season has changed, his markings are changing. I'm not even sure if he's considered a tri-color. Some people call him a tan point? I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## multibull

UKC CH NEB's Pepsicola of Imagination RLP - Blue Tri w/ brindle









URO1 MBB's Ritz Bits of Imagination, RL2 RL1 RLP, CGC - Black Tri


----------



## integra8400

my baby bullies


----------



## jerseypeach

Al Capone, he is a light tri also has some speckles on his back.


----------



## Firehazard

Good looking dog^^^^^


----------



## jerseypeach

Firehazard said:


> Good looking dog^^^^^


Thanks!! Got him from a rescue about a month ago, he was found as a stray up in Nashville, TN...don't know anything about him but he is a fantastic dog...very well mannered...the vet says he is 10 to 12 months old.


----------



## xdesign305

Here is Bowser! 4 months old.


----------



## Adjecyca

Some really beautiful dogs in this thread


----------



## SHARON MOYA

Wonderland's Trifecta. Never shown since Tri is disapproved of in the AKC, but her brother was in the Top Ten and has also been on the cover of the Pit Bull Calendar for the past two years....

sonya4 by wonderlandamstaffs, on Flickr


sonya2 by wonderlandamstaffs, on Flickr


----------

